# What brand you have ?



## Jim_WV (Sep 23, 2010)

Craftsman 17" 25cc, dual line, tap&go head, straight shaft, gas trimmer, nothing spectacular or expensive, but it's been a good one and no problems as yet with being in it's second year of use now. So what you guys using ? .


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

my weedeater died on me last year so i'm in the market for a new one. so at the moment my weedeater is a bottle of round-up lol


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm currently using, an older, straight shaft echo that I dug out of the dump. I brought it home, checked for fire, put a new plug in. The compression felt good. Tried to start but, as I've found before, there was a mud-dobber nest in the exhaust. Cleaned it out, and it fired rite up. I've worked on others that was plugged with carbon.

I also have and keep other brands on hand for parts. It has saved alot senseless trips to town.


----------



## Kingwood990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stihl FS55r straight shaft with polycut head.
And a Stihl FS55RC straight shaft with bump head running 0.90dia line. Best running piece of power equipment I own and it was free.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Weedeater. Bought it last summer, should have taken it back. It is a piece of junk. This is the second one I have owned, and will never buy another. It isn't my favorite brand of Power Tools.


----------



## remarkb9vkq (Sep 22, 2010)

I bought a craftsman weed eater back in 2003 it has not let me down yet. It has been in storage for the last year at my dads since I moved and we fired it up the other day and took the weeds out of his ditch. It ran fine even after being stored that long.


----------



## junebug1701 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've got a Craftsman 79117 split-boom straight shaft that I bought last year. It's got a 33cc full crank engine with plenty of power that starts after 3-4 pulls. I've also got the blower attachment which really comes in handy for cleanup.


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

Homelite ST-145 from back in the early 90's. Only thing that has given me problems is the fuel suction and return lines rotting on it.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a Stihl FS-55-R. Straight shaft with the "TAP-ACTION" auto feed head. I'm at the end of my second season and no problems with it starting or running. It uses .095" line and the first few times I was using it, I spent as much time pulling more line out (because it would break) as I did whacking weeds. I was very frustrated. I tried some of that star shaped line, and it kept breaking too. Then I found this line at Lowes that is amazing. I can't remember the name, but it's grey/silver and has a titanium string running down the middle. It's about 12.00 a roll (I can't remember the length, but I don't care...) Now I only fiddle with the line when it runs out. It lasts about 2 tanks of gas per head loading. I also have their "Poly-Cut" head with the 3 plastic blades. It worked well on the bigger weed shafts, but they seem to wear out/break pretty fast. Overall, once I found that titanium line, I'm very pleased with my whacker!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i got 2 weedeater brands (AKA El Crapo) but they were free

i also got a mystrey brand that is kickin but needs some small parts to get perfect, its OLD too

im going to look at getting stihl or a echo


----------



## esnb74 (Sep 27, 2010)

2 stroke Ryobi with staight shaft trimmer, pole saw pruner, edger, tiller, blower.

Has been good to me for several years. Love the fact that I can change heads and don't have to have each individually. Easy to store.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 15, 2010)

We have a Stihl FS-75 weedeater. Bought it new about ten years ago, and it still runs great!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

My weedeater Featherlite, I finally took the carb off,again, but this time I used my Dremel and put slots in the adjusting needle ends, so I could adjust the carb. Opened the high speed side almost a whole turn and it runs super. Didn't run this good when it was new.


----------



## waffler (Sep 21, 2010)

Weedeater but would rather use a bottle of Roundup


----------



## heatman (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm an Echo man. About 15 years ago or so I bought one of those Mantis tillers at an estate sale. I has an Echo engine and I really liked the way it ran.

Since then I bought a trimmer (12 years old) blower ( around 9-10 years old) and a new hedge trimmer last year all Echo bought new and never a problem with any of them


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a Mantis Tiller also. Only trouble I have had is the gas lines disintegrated and got some in the carb and took several cleanings to get it all out. Finally got it clean and runs good again!
Didn't know that Echo made the motor.


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

Go redmax or shindaiwa! Can't beat them . I own a stihl, 2 carburetors later I'm still having problems. It's a fs80r. It has made it's way to just being a blade only trimmer for heavier jobs. - when it's running- got replaced by a redmax I got at a flea market for 35$ .


----------

